# How to confirm if particular company is legal ?



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi , 

Recently one of the desi IT consultancy company has shown interest in filing my H1 B visa.How to confirm if particular IT consultant company is legal ? ...Some friends suggested check on the "The U.S. Department of Labor" (DOL) site but,not sure where to check on the DOL site.

Please advise.

Thanks,
Ajay


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

In the US companies are registered by the state, not the federal government. You'd have to find out what state the company is registered in - if, indeed, they are a corporation. Any other form of business entity and your mileage will vary.

But you say they are interested in "filing your H1B visa"? What, exactly, does that mean? It's the employer who initiates the H1B visa process. Is this consultancy offering you a job? Because if they aren't it's most likely a scam. If they are asking you for money to "file your H1B visa" then they are definitely a scam.

Caveat emptor!
Cheers,
Bev


----------

